

Exploring the idea of being a blogger for hire - codefylabs

please excuse my brevity, but this first text box is rather small. hopefully the comments will elaborate (and then illuminate, via the temporal progression of comment posting and dynamic up&#x2F;down semantic incrementing&#x2F;decrementing aka rule-consistent voting processor).<p>but anyway, the idea is to become a blogger for hire. i&#x27;m currently employed full time, so how about i pick a non-profit that i like and support, and help raise some funds for them. just to build up some karma (aka karma penguins! ?:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;36TJXTr.jpg :: +1! : yay!).<p>and why stop there? let&#x27;s pick three, and see what kind of crazy concoctions we can create in the internetz. so i want to run a semi-open-sourced multi-charity&#x2F;-non-profit (in the sense that i retain ownership of my campaign, my instance, my business entity, my self), where i try to build some cool stuff and ask for help from the community along the way.<p>is that something you might be interested in, E(HN)? i want to have some fun with it, while keeping it entirely &quot;above board&quot; legally-speaking, software-hacker-speaking, ethically-speaking, and common-sense-speaking.<p>oh, and i really like memes. expect a lot of them here. let&#x27;s get creative with it.
======
codefylabs
some more context:

1) i live and work in downtown seattle. i do a lot of data work, and a lot of
deep research and analysis. feel feel to use technical terms, though i may ask
for clarification from time to time (and will most likely appeal to the
community to help resolve a dispute). i am a free-market libertarian, but i'm
also a fiscally-conservative bleeding heart (classical) liberal with a strong
bias toward environmentalism warped through the lens of smart modern
government and free markets (for products, services, and information). i am of
and from the northwest, for better or worse. and i would like to see downtown
seattle become a vibrant community (it's almost there, it just needs a little
PUSH...).

2) i propose the following three non-profits for the experiment (assuming they
are cool with it, which i will check before actually launching anything):

    
    
      (1) the fisher house (https://www.fisherhouse.org)
      (2) seadrunar (http://www.seadrunar.org/)
      (3) real change seattle (http://realchangenews.org/index.php/site/about/org)

